# Where's my "new generation" software for my 921?



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

According to this press release:
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/tivo-shares-soar-29-court/story.aspx?guid=%7BF9BA4F2A%2D165E%2D4FE8%2D8850%2D22536A859FF9%7D&dist=hpmymw


> For its part, Dish Network said Thursday's decision "will have no effect on our current or future customers because EchoStar's engineers have developed and deployed 'next-generation' DVR software to our customers' DVRs." Dish added that the software has been "automatically downloaded to current customers, and does not infringe the Tivo patent at issue in the Federal Circuit's ruling."


The 921 is still on L332 and has been since early last spring. Is L332 considered "new generation"?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Version L3.32 is the newest software for the 921:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/receiver/921.shtml


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

There may be so few 921s left that they'll just pay the fee...and hope for even less in the future.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well 921s get replaced with 942s when they die. So there are few enough 921s around, and they know they're getting replaced anyway, TiVo might've given some on that receiver.

... of course, the engineers could just give the 921 bad software. Or just have an update flash the BIOS so it can't detect DISH software anymore >


----------

